# Ruthis's Infinity Poncho



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Attached is a photo of the second one of these from a pattern I created. The first one was a Christmas present. This one is for ME.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

What a fancy poncho, I like it!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

What a fancy poncho, I like it!
Double post, sorry


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Fancy.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is lovely and I like your coathanger also.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I like it, a lot!


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Very pretty. I love the colors.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Ruth, I love it!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely! Pretty colors.  Ann


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty and pretty colors.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful! Nice job!!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Is your pattern for sale?? Thanks, Ellie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very pretty &#128077;&#128149;


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Love this. Your colors are beautiful.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Hello, Ruth From Ohio,
I just love this infinity poncho. I had already printed your instructions, and hadn't decided what yarns to use, when I saw your new one. I love these colors! I have not seen a yarn quantity estimate (or could have missed it.)

Right now, I'm making the beaded Fresh Apple Shawl from a free pattern by Anna Ryabova on Ravelry. It is a stretch for my skill level. I am almost finished with the first half, and I think I have second-half syndrome!

Thanks for sharing,
Ruth from Indiana!  Chainstitcher1

http://www.ravelry.com/people/Art-Anna


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Chainstitcher said:


> Hello, Ruth From Ohio,
> I just love this infinity poncho. I had already printed your instructions,


Where can I find the instructions please?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It is lovely. Love the colours, too.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Ruth From Indiana, glad you like it, and will be looking forward to seeing your version. It's easy to knit, but the assembly is a bit difficult.

I admire your taking on that lace shawl. That is beyond my patience and ability.

Happy knitting, Ruth


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Ellie, my pattern is for free at Ravelry (which is free to join if you aren't a member) Here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RuthFromOhio/ruthies-infinity-poncho

Hope you will post yours when finished. Ruth


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Thank you, Ruth. I knew I saw it on Ravelry, but couldn't find it right now.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

What a cool idea!!
It's beautiful!!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Outstanding.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Love this, its soooooooooooo different.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Outstanding


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Love you poncho. Do you share the pattern???


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you for the link to the pattern. I saw this poncho this morning on Facebook in the machine knitters site, but was unable to pull it up from the files. (there is a message there for you from Sandie) Glad to see your lovely poncho posted on KP and also the link. Wonderful job.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Love it


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! that is WONDERFUL! Wear it proudly!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Ruthie!! I think is something I can make. Your are a sweetie!!
Ellie


----------



## mirxtech (Apr 5, 2015)

Ruth, that's stunning!


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

It's Beautiful Ruth!! Thank You So Very Much for sharing UR Pattern! I
can't wait to MK it! I LOVE UR Crocheted Trim! 
MaryBeth


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

it is lovely well done


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very stylish, and lovely colors. Great job!


----------



## mkahl (Aug 5, 2013)

Truly beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ruth, I have searched on Ravelry for you beautiful poncho pattern. Please tell me how to get to the page that has the pattern.


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Forgot to put I CAN'T FIND IT.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The link is on page two but here it is again.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RuthFromOhio/ruthies-infinity-poncho


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome. Lovely colors and style.


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Azzara, thank you finally found the pattern.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh what lovely ruffles you added to a beautiful poncho.


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome, totally awesome! will you have a pattern for sale? Oh, found in previous post! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely poncho.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful love the colours


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

This is lovely, but I am a hand knitter. Do you think I could convert this to hand knit? I have never done anything like that before and I am not sure how difficult it would be. Any advice?


----------



## LeJean (Oct 21, 2015)

Beautiful Shawl.


----------



## LeJean (Oct 21, 2015)

Azzara, you're great! Thank you, as always for your help...


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice indeed, love the colours


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Gorgeous !


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

WandaT: should be a piece of cake to hand knit. Pattern shows a schematic, just knit according to that.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, I LIKE that.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Gorgeous & yet so simple. I'm not saying that the assembly is easy. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

